# Plow size for a 97 F-150 XLT



## jjruocco (Oct 19, 2006)

I am in the market for a plow. I would like to install nothing bigger then a 7' plow on my truck. Is this possible? The answers I am getting are mixed. They recommend 7'6" or 7' 4" plows. I have some tight maneuvering to do when it snows. This is not commercial, just driveways and one small lot. Will they install the size I am looking for. If not why?


----------



## Skip584 (Mar 1, 2006)

As long as your money is green, people will install what ever you are willing to spend. As long as there is not a liablity issue with larger plow then your truck is rated for. However, with the smaller size plow there shouldn't be a problem finding someone to sell and install one for you. 
They are no doubt recommending the 7'6" width plow based on their experience. A smaller plow will no doubt allow you greater manuverablitiy. However at full angle it may not clean up on the inside edge and you may find your self running over snow and pulling it in with your tires, where you have just plowed. Especially on turns. Your truck shouldn't have any problem handling the weight of a 7'6" Standard Duty. If you want to go bigger or feel like you have too much front end bounce. You can do like I am doing and replacing the stock torsion bars for the 4150lb front axle bars. It is really a cheap fix for a soft front end for about the same money as you will spend on Timbren style load handlers or extended bump stops.

Another thing to consider, a 7'6" plow is easy to resell when you are ready for something different or decide you are done plowing. A smaller plow like a 7' may be harder to get as much of your money back down the road.

Do what ever you think you need to do and want to do. These are just a couple of things to think about. Boss Plows has a 7' personal use plow that is top notch. I had looked in to getting one of these for my Supercrew before deciding on a bigger plow.This personal use plow is in my opinion a lot better than the Fisher homesteader and Western Suburbanite plows that are comparative. Opinions are like buttholes, everybody has one and at times they all stink.


----------



## toby4492 (Dec 28, 2005)

jjruocco

In my opinion the best plow for your money right now would be either a Sno-Way ST90 or MT90 model. For the ST you need to have minimum front GAWR of 3400 lbs if a regular cab, and 3700 lbs if a super cab. For the MT90 3600 lbs for the regular cab and 3900 lbs on the super cab. These models would come standard with Sno-Way's patented hydraulic down pressure system which is an excellent feature for backdragging driveways. Your can't beat their 5 year structural and 2 year electrical/hydraulic warranty. 

A great price can be had through a promotion at http://www.plowsunlimited.com . 
You order through them and have the plow shipped to you right from the factory. To learn more about the plows visit Sno-Way's website, http://www.snoway.com .

Regards and good luck shopping!

Tom


----------



## Nascar24 (Feb 11, 2006)

Hi

I'd look into a Fisher 7.5' LD series plow for the F-150. You'll get a decent width and a slightly lower moldboard, I think it's the perfect match for your truck. Don't confuse this model for the Homesteader model, the LD has the typical Minute Mount system that the RD and HD utilizes but has a more tailored fitted plow for the lighter 1/2 ton trucks and SUV's http://www.fisherplows.com/modeldetail.asp?model=ld

If you want a Minute Mount 7.5' RD series plow for your Ford I got one, out being painted will be ready in two weeks $2500 complete plow side , new insta act-system (3-Plug), with NEW : cylinders, hoses, lights, power harness, cutting edge , all new pins, and used module and control harnesses. NO PUSH PLATES or Controller. This plow set up will be like new!

A very good point that Skip584 made it is a lot easier to sell a 7.5' plow than a 7' plow, better resale, also keep in mind, your in Fisher country and if you want to resell it's a lot easier in New England to unload a Fisher than some other brand. Believe me I'm not bashing the other brands, because I've owned several brands and found better features on some than what Fishers offer, but I've also tried to sell SOB's and they don't command the same money and don't turn over as quickly here in New England.

Good Luck


----------

